# 870 Help!!!



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Major problem.switched barrells saturday at the cottage.getting it ready for season.fired and the gun jammed.so i took off the barrell and everything flew out into the sky!the whole spring assembly snd plug.any ideas or places nearby i can get the parts?
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Not sure I understand? You lost the spring and plug? Any dealer can get you those. Some may even have used ones laying around. Still, not sure how you'd lose that spring.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

i lost my spring and spring retainer a while back. The plug wasnt seated right and it wasnt loading two shells. When i twisted off the mag cap the spring retainer and spring flew out and landed into the river never to be found again. Anyways i got all my replacement parts off of Midwayusa. There not expensive.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Smitty82 said:


> i lost my spring and spring retainer a while back. The plug wasnt seated right and it wasnt loading two shells. When i twisted off the mag cap the spring retainer and spring flew out and landed into the river never to be found again. Anyways i got all my replacement parts off of Midwayusa. There not expensive.


Thats what happened.i just dont know what i need.the spring,retainer and plug?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

The plug is the longer plastic stick that keeps you from putting more than two shells in the mag, the spring is the spring, and the spring retainer is the part that keeps the spring inside the mag and holds the plug in place so it dosent move around. You dont have to have the plug for the gun to operate, however you need it if you want to hunt. here is a link to each part...

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=315317

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=938147

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=332602


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

icingdeath said:


> Thats what happened.i just dont know what i need.the spring,retainer and plug?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


the spring,retainer and plug... theres a cap on the inside too


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Smitty i cant thank you enough.but firstflight is saying a retainer on the inside?because it All flew out.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Ill have to wait untill i get home from work to look at mine, then i can give you more descriptive instructions. Also i would check on youtube, there are tones of vids on parts and how to disassemble and reassemble different guns.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Smitty....im embarassed.i get the boob of the day award.its an 1100 semi.but it seems those parts fit a few models.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Its all good, They do have some of the same parts for there mag tubes.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I&#8217;m more familiar with my 1100 than my 870, and best I can recall there's just the spring and the retainer. That&#8217;s assuming you didn&#8217;t lose the threaded cap. It&#8217;s usually in your hand when things go flying. Ask me how I know.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

I do have that.Lol!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

I have to ask....I can see losing the smaller black retainer but where in the heck did the 2 foot long coil spring and the bright orange plug sail off to?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That was my question too.  I think he said it ended up in the drink. I can understand that.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

I have the parts you need here in my shop 234-788-7337 give me a call after 5:00


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

This was in january, we were on the river in our blind. The spring and the retainer went right in. I didnt bother going in after em . The plug didnt go anyware. Sorry i didnt get back to you icingdeath, totaly forgot.


----------

